# FALL SCENTS



## Tabitha

I know it's early, but I also know how fall sneaks up on us then you blink & it's new years  :shock: . What scents are you thinking of adding for fall?

I always add mac apple from bittercreek n. but am undecided about the rest. Maybe a blackberry sage or black raspberry vanilla.

Anyone know of a supplier for sweet cinnamon pumpkin that is skin safe?


----------



## Tabitha

OK, no one ready for fall yet? I am adding Lemon Meringue & Cinnamon frosting both are tutti dolce dupes from WSP & are TO DIE FOR!


----------



## Mandy

I haven't started thinking about fall yet - although it's almost getting to be that time. It's amazing how fast the seasons are flying by.

Cinnamon frosting sound yummy. That's probably one I'll have to try.


----------



## Tabitha

It's already selling well for me as is the Chocolate Fondue, both from WSP & both a tutti dolce dupe.


----------



## Guest

Wow Chocolate Fondue, I am looking for a good chocolate too.... 

I am going to have 

Pumpkin Pie (Spice) 
Cranberry 
Peppermint (Candy Cane) 
Cranberry Spice 
Something with Vanilla
Something With Chocolate


I will keep adding.. we will see


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Besides the scents already mentioned I'd definately say apple pie, maybe Irish coffee aswell?  :wink:


----------



## Guest

Irish Coffee? 
Where do you get that particular fragrance from.. I would love to try it


----------



## pepperi27

I'm going to try:
Winter Candy Apple (BBW)
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Lavender
Vanilla Passion
Sweet Orange Patchouli
Ocean Bay
Pink Sugar

I'm going to make sets out of each scent like coordinating soap, lotion, lotion bar, lip balm (certain flavor oils of course), soap sack, and candles.


----------



## yellowflower

Here are some i've got in my list of things to try this fall:

Almond (maybe mixed with something else?)
Beeswax and honey
Bergamot and coriander
Lavender and vanilla
Orange and clove


----------



## Tabitha

Where do you find this: Winter Candy Apple (BBW) ?

Sounds to die for!


----------



## Guest

Yes do tell.. sounds devine!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Mill Creek, for one!

Here is their scent description:

Winter Candy Apple BBW Type--Amazing scent highlighted with fresh sweet/tart apple notes interact with cool base notes of fresh ozone and sweetened pineapple wrapped in a warm vanilla musk base. Body Safe. FP212

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27

You can find winter candy apple @ FNWL From Nature with Love


----------



## dragonfly princess

I have pumpkin spice, and egg nog.  I am pretty excited about those


----------



## Tabitha

I love the smell & taste of eggnog, but the word itself  grosses me out...

I would like to make some but I think I would have to call something else.


----------



## dragonfly princess

My youngest thinks it is a hilarious word!


----------



## CPSoaper

Brown sugar and chestnuts
any apple scents
Warm orange gingerbread from tennessee


----------



## Guest

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> Brown sugar and chestnuts
> any apple scents
> Warm orange gingerbread from tennessee



Where do you get the "orange gingerbread from tennessee" from?

That sounds nice...


----------



## CPSoaper

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> CPSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown sugar and chestnuts
> any apple scents
> Warm orange gingerbread from tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the "orange gingerbread from tennessee" from?
> 
> That sounds nice...
Click to expand...


Here is the link.

It is for Tenessee Candle Supplies

http://www.tennesseecandlesupplies.com/ ... 06c44d6ec9


----------



## Guest

cool beans.. i will check it out! thanks!


----------



## kitsmom

*peppermint/candy cane*

looking for a candy cane/peppermint scent.  any recommendations?


----------



## Guest

*Re: peppermint/candy cane*



			
				kitsmom said:
			
		

> looking for a candy cane/peppermint scent.  any recommendations?



Flickers have a nice Candy Cane, I will be carrying it for the holidays

http://www.flickersfragrances.com


----------



## jellyfish

A few I'm trying:

Sugar plum
Ginger fig
Spiced tangerine
Cranberry spice
Pumpkin pie
Orange and clove
Gingerbread


----------

